# Advice for using commute as part of training.



## mgurtzweiler (Jul 11, 2010)

I am looking for some training advice. Short background. Started commuting to work last February weighing 200#. Started with 2x a week built up to 4-5x a week and dropped down to my current 150# (5'11"). Decided I needed new motivation to keep in shape so I started racing this year as a CAT5. Thought I was a lot stronger than I turned out to be but I am now holding my own (best place is 4th from a tight circuit race where a group of 8 took off on the first hill and gaped the field for the rest of the race). I usually finish with the lead group but need to work on my 1-2min power to put myself in a position to contest the sprint.

Anyway...

If i were to ride my bike to work it's 19-20 miles each way. Fairly hilly.

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/80353389

I can add more miles to either leg, or both. Using one leg as a recovery ride is difficult because of the hills but with some concentration I could try to just spin. I am currently following a trainingpeaks Virtual coach plan that has me doing ~10hr a week. If i used my commute as training I could easily double that time on the bike without really impacting my lifestyle. Gotta love Washington DC traffic! I just want to avoid "junk miles" if such a thing really exists.

I could just try it  But thought I would reach out.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## OnForm (Feb 11, 2011)

We're in the same boat. I used my commute as training last CX season and I went from back of the pack to the front. The trick is being disciplined when you need to take it easy. I've got a easy route to work/home and a route that adds suitable road for zone 4/5 workouts.


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

I use my commute for training, too. CX Cat. 3, expert MTB, road racing when I feel like it. 

My commute is only 10 miles one-way in Chicago, so I have to tack some extra distance on to get a good workout. I usually look to see where the wind is blowing and plan my hard ride around that with respect to my morning or evening commute. Now that the weather is nicer, the path is too busy for fast efforts, so I do laps on Northerly Island or take the long way home. When I go easy, I can go easy due to the lack of terrain -- when I'm going at recovery pace I'm often slower than the tourists on rental hybrids. 

The only thing that sucks is lugging my Ortlieb backpack around, but it breathes easy and more importantly lets me breathe easy. 

If you were worried about the recovery ride home, you could always do one-way commutes. Drive in with the bike in the car, ride home, ride to work the next day and drive home, and so on. Add on extra distance/time as needed. That may work better in your situation.


----------

